# honda gx120



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

i have clean the carb,adjust valves intake 0.06 exh 0.08 have 120 compression ,spark, fuel can't get to run. Need HELP it is a honda gx 120 .


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

A lot of these Honda engines have low oil sensors. Have you checked the oil? It also helps to post all the engine numbers, it helps us help you.


----------



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

the model GX120 Honda Gc01-3727626 used on a wayne water pump,can the engine still fire in the oil sensor is bad?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

If the switch is bad in the way of grounding the ignition coil then it will keep it from working and vice versa. You should be able to take the wire off/disconnect the oil sensor, then try it. That is if your particular engine is equipted with it.


----------

